# A humble beggar at grace’s door



## MW (Nov 28, 2016)

Robert Traill (The Lord's Prayer, John 17:24), Works 2:131-132:

Let all believers remember that they are still under the dominion of the same free grace that at first subdued them to Christ. The greatest receivers of Christ’s grace are not masters of it, but subjects and receivers. They must not say, as Jer. 2:31, “We are lords, we will come no more unto thee.” The richest saint must be, and is, a humble beggar at grace’s door all his days; and Christ is the Lord of the house, and the dispenser of the alms; and as the alms is too good not to be patiently waited for, so the Lord is too good and too great to be quarrelled with: and never did a believer get any good by complaining of him. Complain to him, and pray, and ask largely, but still with faith and patience. Knock at his door; but stay, and bless him, that ever he gave you any crumb of his grace. Mix your prayers for new wanted grace, with praises for his old dispensed grace. Christ loves you, and hath proved it; believe it, bless him for it, and wait for his renewing his love to you; and in due time you will find, that he will not only answer, but outdo all your desires to him, and all your expectations from him.


----------

